# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Αλλαγή μητρικής ή αλλαγή μόνο φουσκωμένων πυκνωτών

## dis

Πάνω στην μητρική μου έχω 5 φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές. Πήγα σε ένα pcτάδικο και μου είπαν πως θα κοστίσει κοντά 40-50 euro η αλλαγή τους . Εγώ έχω τα εργαλεία και την ''γνώση'' (εννοώ πως έχω ασχοληθεί με ηλεκτρικά κολλητήρια πολλές φορές) για να αλλάξω και τους πέντε. Αλλά γύρω τους βρίσκονται διάφορα ( αντιστάσεις smd,πυκνωτές smd και ολοκληρωμένα και το φοβάμαι να το επιχειρήσω. Μήπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να αλλάξω μητρική ; 

 Σύστημα : cpu: intel pentium 4. mobo:dfi ps 83 bl. ram: 2.5 gb (1+1+512 mb) gpu: nVidia GeForce FX 5200 512 Mb , cd/dvd (optical device)  :toshiba oddd-dvd sd r5272 . psu : deer dr-8500 btx 500 watt, hdd : western digital 74 gb . Οθόνη nec lcd 1703 , 17 inch.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα φιλε Κωστα, ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με μοβο γιγαμπυτε 3 πυκνωτες 3300μφ 6,3β ειχαν φουσκωσει γυρω απο τον επεγεργαστη και φυσικα δεν αναλαμβανε κανεις γιατι φοβοταν μην κανουν παραπανω ζημεια στην μητρικη.Περιτο να πω οτι δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικως απλα κανω το χομπυ μου. αλαζωντας τους πυκνωτες το πς απεκτησε τρομερη σταθεροτητα (οχι δημοσιονομικη) και δεν κωλαει, βαιβαια το τροφοδοτικο φταει αλαξε το και αυτο .πχ εσενα τι πυκνωτες ειναι φουσκωμενοι?

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

υποψην οι πυκνωτες κωστησαν 8,30ε χωρια η  ευχαριστηση.οταν θα κωλησεις τους καινουργιους προσεξε μην βραχυκυκλωσεις την πλακετα/μοβο και οταν τελειωσεις καθαρισε την κωληση-σεις με καθαρο ηνονευμα ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ.

----------


## johnnyb

Αν ψαχνεις καλο pcΤαδικο δες εδω  :Wink: 


Περα απο την πλακα δοκιμασε να τους αλλαξεις φθηνοι ειναι  , βοηθεια για το πως να τους αλλαξεις χωρις να κανεις ζημια μπορεις να βρεις εδω
http://www.badcaps.net/

----------


## αλπινιστης

Και αν εχεις και αλλους της ιδιας οικογενειας, αλλαξε τους και αυτους!
Αλλαξα τους πρωτους 8 στο δικο μου (σκασανε!) και μετα απο 4-5 μηνες και τους υπολοιπους (συνολικα γυρω στους 15 σε μητρικη 6 ετων).
Οι κολλησεις τους δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολες αλλα θελουν καποια προσοχη, λογω των γειτονικων ευαισθητων εξαρτηματων. Με μια λογικη εμπειρια στις κολλησεις, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. Δεν ειναι ομως για αρχαριο. Αμα δεις οτι δεν το εχεις ευκολο, ζητα βοηθεια απο καποιον. Το συνολικο κοστος θα ειναι μονοψηφια ευρω.

----------


## dis

> Καλησπερα φιλε Κωστα, ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με μοβο γιγαμπυτε 3 πυκνωτες 3300μφ 6,3β ειχαν φουσκωσει γυρω απο τον επεγεργαστη και φυσικα δεν αναλαμβανε κανεις γιατι φοβοταν μην κανουν παραπανω ζημεια στην μητρικη.Περιτο να πω οτι δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικως απλα κανω το χομπυ μου. αλαζωντας τους πυκνωτες το πς απεκτησε τρομερη σταθεροτητα (οχι δημοσιονομικη) και δεν κωλαει, βαιβαια το τροφοδοτικο φταει αλαξε το και αυτο .πχ εσενα τι πυκνωτες ειναι φουσκωμενοι?



Το τροφοδοτικό γιατί να φταίει ? 
Οι φουσκωμένοι πυκνωτές είναι διάσπαρτοι .Άλλοι κοντά στις ram άλλοι κοντά στη cpu και σε διάφορα άλλα σημεία.

----------


## KOKAR

η γνώμη μου ειναι να μην αλλαχθούν μονο οι πυκνωτές που ειναι φουσκωμένοι αλλα ΟΛΟΙ οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι , αλλωστε ολοι οι πυκνωτές εχουν καταπονηθεί το ιδιο
και συνεπώς ειναι θεμα να σκάσουν και οι άλλοι.
το κόστος είναι μικρο και δεν αξιζει να αντικαταστησεις μονο αυτούς που φαίνονται !
τους πυκνωτές μπορείς να τους βγάλεις πανεύκολα κόβοντας τους με ενα κοφτακι αλλα οχι σύριζα αλλα ενα εκατοστό απο την βαση τους
μετα με το κολλητήρι ζεσταίνεις το πινακι που εχει μείνει και το τραβάς

----------


## Dbnn

Επειδή το έχω κάνει ούκ ολίγες φορές μην αλλάξεις τίποτα γιατί είναι ήδη αρπαγμένη η μητρική και φταίει το τροφοδοτικό σου.
Θα σου κρατήσει για 1 μηνα το πολύ και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.

Γνώμη μου άλλαξε μητρική + τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## JOUN

Κωστα λιγο δυσκολο αυτο που λες.Συνηθως οι πυκνωτες ειναι "προσωπο" με την μητρικη και δεν εχει περιθωριο να μπει το κοφτακι..
Ποιο ευκολο ειναι να μπει καινουρια κολληση επανω στην παλια και μετα να ζεσταθουν με το κολλητηρι ταυτοχρονα και οι δυο ακροδεκτες ενω με το αλλο χερι τραβας τον πυκνωτη απο πανω..Ετσι βεβαια μενει κολληση μεσα στις τρυπες αλλα μην τα θελουμε κιολα δικα μας υπαρχουν τροποι για να φυγει κιαυτη.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

φιλε μου αλαξε τους εγω προσοπικα σου σηστινω επισκευη ,βεβαια η μοβο εχει χτυπειθει απο το τροφοδοτικο,στο δικο μου τωρα,το εχω πανω απο 4 χρονια ετσι και δουλευει αριστα.τι χωριτικοτητας μφ και τι τασης ειναι τα πυκνωτακια?

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Οι φουσκομενοι πυκνωτες είναι το σύμπτωμα η κυρία βλάβη είναι το τροφοδοτικο συνήθως άλλαξε τους και αν δουλεψει άλλαξε και τροφοδοτικο

----------


## dis

Λοιπόν χθες που άνοιξα το pc και έβγαλα την mobo είδα δύο σκασμένους πυκνωτές (είχαν βγάλει ένα καφετί υγρό στερεοποιημένο όμως, ακόμη ήταν και παραμορφωμένοι λίγο) πάνω από την cpu . Στοιχεία : 6.3V 1500μF. Ακόμη ήταν άλλοι 4ις με στοιχεία : 6.3 V  470μF

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα φιλε Κωστα για μενα αλλαξε τους με 10η16β 1500μφ και 10η16β 470μφ να ειναι low esr,και ενωειται και αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου οι πυκνωτες που εβαζαν μερικοι κατασκευαστες ηταν για το τζακι .Σε ενα αλλο πσ ηταν ολοι ετσι και εβαλα απλους για πιραματισμο (αν θα δουλεψει) δουλευει 1 χρονο τωρα ετσι περιστασιακα και τρωει και υγρασια στην αποθηκη αλλα το τροφοδοτικο του εκανε τακ-τακ και εδινε αλοκοτες τασεις .το τροφοδοτικο ειναι ζωτικης σημασιας για τον υπολογιστη μας.

----------


## xifias

να υπογραμισω οτι η αποκολληση πυκνωτων σε πλακετα τυπου mobo ισως εχει εκπληξεις,γιατι ενδεχεται να μην ξεκολανε ευκολα.λογω κολλησης?λογω πλακετας επιπεδων?δε ξερω.παντως θυμαμαι οτι η κολληση δεν ελιωνε με τπτ,σαν να κρυωνε η μυτη ενα πραμα.

----------


## STALKER IX

Οπως ειπαν και παραπανω ειναι δυσκολη η επεμβαση στις πλακετες αυτες και το καλυτερο ειδικα για καποιον που δεν ειναι η δουλεια του καλυτερα κοψε τον πυκνωτη
ασε τους ακροδεκτες και εκει βαλε τους καινουργιους και φυσικα μην βαλεις 6.3βολτ ειναι βλακεια....καλημερα....καλη κυριακη....

----------


## dis

> Καλησπερα φιλε Κωστα για μενα αλλαξε τους με 10η16β 1500μφ και 10η16β 470μφ να ειναι low esr,και ενωειται και αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου οι πυκνωτες που εβαζαν μερικοι κατασκευαστες ηταν για το τζακι .Σε ενα αλλο πσ ηταν ολοι ετσι και εβαλα απλους για πιραματισμο (αν θα δουλεψει) δουλευει 1 χρονο τωρα ετσι περιστασιακα και τρωει και υγρασια στην αποθηκη αλλα το τροφοδοτικο του εκανε τακ-τακ και εδινε αλοκοτες τασεις .το τροφοδοτικο ειναι ζωτικης σημασιας για τον υπολογιστη μας.



 Άρα αγοράζω κάμποσους  10 ή 16 Volt με χωρητικότητα 1500 μF και 10 ή 16 Volt με χωρητικότητα 470 μF και αγοράζω και ένα 500watt τροφοδοτικό και είμαι οκ

----------


## dis

Ακόμη άνοιξα το τροφοδοτικό για ένα έλεγχο και όλα ήταν φυσιολογικά,  κανένας φουσκωμένος πυκνωτής . Το καθάρισα επίσης αν και δεν είχε πολύ σκόνη.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Κλησπερα φιλε κωστα το ιδιο και σε εμενα και το τροφοδοτικο του π4 το εχω ακομη για (πειραματισμο βεβαια)στον 800αρη το διαλυσα προχτες.μπωρει να ακουγεται οτι δουλευει σωστα αλα αμα κανει ριπλ αντι για συνεχες σου ριξει εναλασωμενο τι να κανει και ο πυκνωτης (μην ξεχναμε και μουφες)  σε παραθετω εδω =http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/showthread.php?t=37872
και ναι η ρουφιανα η σκωνη κανει πολυ ζημεια και φυσικα ολα βραχυκυκλωνουν τωρα βαλε τροφοδοτικα,βαλε πυκνωτες μαπα λιγο σκωνη,ετημη η συνταγη της καταστροφης.

----------


## dimitris27

αλλαξε τους πυκνωτες ετσι και αλλιως η μητρικη ειναι αχρηστη ετσι η τους αλλαζεις και δουλευει η οχι και την πετας,εχω αλλαξει πολλους πυκνωτες σε μητρικες η περισσοτερες δουλεψαν αυτες που ανοιγανε τουλαχιστον και με φουσκωμενους) αυτες που δεν δουλεψαν απλα δεν ανοιγανε απο πριν,τροφοδοτικο μην αλλαξεις τζαμπα αφου δεν εχει φουσκωμενο τιποτα.

----------


## sakisr

Φιλε μου αλλαξε ολοκληρη καρτα γραφικων τους ηλεκτρολυτικους με ενα δεκαρικο.Τα μαγαζια των κομπιουτεραδων ειναι σκετη απατη.Δεν κανουν επισκευες γιατι τους συμφερει να πουλαν καινουρια.
Πηγαινε σε ενα εργαστηριο επισκευης ηλεκτρονικων συσκευων και ρωτα τιμες..

----------


## sakisr

Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι κυρια αιτια βλαβης στις περισσοτερες μητρικες ειναι η αθλια τακτικη των εταιρειων για χαμηλο κοστολογιο και καλα, να βαζουν υλικα οριακα σε βολταζ.Δηλαδη θα τους χαλουσε ενα πυκνωτης να ειναι στα δεκα (10) ή στα δεκαξη (16)βολτ?Γιατι να ειναι στα 6,3 βολτ????

----------


## antonis_p

Γιατί να φταίει το τροφοδοτικό;

Μου έχει τύχει και εμένα να αλλάξω ηλεκτρολυτικό αλλά δεν είναι παρά μία μικρή παράταση ζωής ενός παλιού μηχανήματος. Αν πετύχει.

----------


## sakisr

Και ομως σε ενα παλιο μηχανημα μια πληρης αλλαγη των ηλεκτρολυτικων δινει θεαματικα αποτελεσματα.Προσφατα στην δεκα + χρονων κονσολα μου αλλαξα ολους τους πυκνωτες του τροφοδοτικου και η διαφορα ηταν τεραστια!Μιλαμε για αλλο μηχανημα.Φυσικα απαραιτητη προυποθεση ο τεχνικος που θα το αναλαβει να ειναι εμπειρος και εξειδικευμενος.Ειδικα στα παλμοτροφοδοτικα μου ειπε οτι κυρια αιτια βλαβης ειναι οι πυκνωτες (η τσιγγουνια που εγραψα παραπανω) οι οποιοι αν χαλασουν παιρνουν μαζι και οτι βρισκεται κοντα..........Μιλαμε οτι μια πληρης αλλαγη πυκνωτων (κοντα στους 30?) μου κοστισε 25 ευρω, τιμη αστεια στα 450 ευρω της κονσολας.

----------


## antonis_p

> Μιλαμε οτι μια πληρης αλλαγη πυκνωτων (κοντα στους 30?) μου κοστισε 25 ευρω, τιμη αστεια στα 450 ευρω της κονσολας.



Ενίοτε ίσως να αξίζει να κάνεις αυτή την κίνηση αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για μία mb παμπάλαια. (Λέγοντας "μηχανήματος" εννοούσα motherboard, για άλλα μηχανήματα που μπορούν να προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες τους για πολλά περισσότερα χρόνια από μία mb, δεν διαφωνώ με την αντικατάσταση)

----------


## sakisr

Αντωνη!Η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια.Αν σε τρωει η τσεπη σου αλλαξε μητρικη, τελεια και παυλα.- αλλα αν συμφερει οικονομικα μια δοκιμη να επισκευασεις τη μητρικη ισως δωσει θετικα αποτελεσματα.Δε λεω οτι θα γινει καινουρια, αλλα θα αυξησει σημαντικα το οριο ζωης της.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

σε μενα παντος που ειχε choyo πυκνωτες και ειχαν τουμπανιασει αλαξα ολα οκ .μηλαμε για πολυ της πλακας πυκνωτες στο ποστ 23/25 εξηγει το λογο ,αλωστε πος θα ζησουν τα εργωστασεια θα σου χαλασει  οπυκνωτης εκει (τροφοδ.)που θα κανει ζημεια εκει και εκει μοβο καρτα ηχου γραφικων και εσυ λες <που να μπλεκω τωρα ,πεταξετη δεν σηκωνει επισκευη>ετσι μου λεγανε και εμενα αλα πειραματιστηκα και κερδισα πισω τη μητρικη μου με κωστος 8ε μαζι με ταχυδρωμειο ζητω σηγνωμη αν σας κουρασα καλο βραδυ.

----------


## JOHNY+

Εγώ είδα σε ένα pc δυο σκασμένους πυκνωτές διπλα στον επεξεργαστή ( είχαν κιτρινίσει ) , και μερικούς άλλους φουσκομένους .  Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ακόμα  ο υπολογιστής . Σκεφτόμουν να επιχειρήσω να τους αλλάξω και να βάλω άλλους .  Σκέφτομαι όμως οτι η πλακέτα λογικά δεν θά εχει πολλαπλά layers ; Θα κολήσουν σωστά σε όλα τα layers  ; Μήπως  είναι κολλημένοι σε ένα σημείο στην κάτω πλευρά της παλκέτας και τα layers γεφυρόνονται αλλου ;

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

υπαρχει και αλη ληση οχι βεβαια ομορφη και σωστη ,(εστι εκανα σε ενα αλο)τους τραβας και βγαινουν ευκωλα (απο τη μητρικ) αν δεν θες να μπλεξεις με λαιερς κλπ, κωβεις με ενα κωφτακι ισα ισα  στα ποδαρακια βαζεις λιγο κωληση και λυγειζεις τους καινουργιους στα ποδαρακια τους ,οπος θα εκανες με πυκνωτες smd βεβαια λενε οτι υπαρχει καταπωνηση και πυκνωτη-μητρικης αλα μπρος στα καλη τι ειναι ο πονος χαχαχα.

----------


## lepouras

από όσο ξέρω ακόμα και σε πλακέτες με πολλά layers όταν ένα εξάρτημα είναι through hole αν η τρύπα του ενώνει πάνω από 2 layers δεν το κάνουνε με το ποδάρι του εξαρτήματος(στην προκειμένη περίπτωση του πυκνωτή) αλλά με πριτσίνια. 
οπότε όσα layers και να ενώνει αυτή η τρύπα δεν είναι από την κόλληση του εξαρτήματος αλλά από το πριτσίνι.
 την μόνη προσοχή που θέλει είναι να λιώσει καλά το καλάι προσθέτοντας λίγη κόλληση καινούργια(διότι στα pc κυρίως είναι χωρίς μόλυβδο) για να το βοηθήσει και βγαίνει εύκολα και χωρίς ζημιές. 
παλιές άχρηστες μητρικές θα βρείτε ένα σωρό για πειράματα(εγώ εχω 3-4 και παίζω μαζί τους για να μαθαίνω) οπότε δεν θέλει κόπο αλλά τρόπο. αυτή φυσικά είναι η άποψή μου, τα παιδιά που έχουν μεγαλύτερη πείρα θα επιβεβαιώσουν αν είπα κάτι λάθος.

----------


## toni31

Εγώ ένα τρόπο ξέρω μόνο για να βγάλω τους πυκνωτές πάνω από μια mobo και έχω βγάλει αρκετούς με πολύ καθαρή δουλειά. Ζεσταίνω το κολλητήρι στους 370-380 (Hakko88 :Cool:  βάζω λίγη φρέσκια κόλληση με μόλυβδο, τραβάω με τρόμπα και βγαίνει ο πυκνωτής. Τίποτα παραπάνω τίποτα λιγότερο και χωρίς την καταστροφή της mobo. Αν αρχίσεις να τραβάς, να κόβεις, να βαράς άστο καλύτερα για κανένα μηχανουργείο.

----------


## JOHNY+

> από όσο ξέρω ακόμα και σε πλακέτες με πολλά layers όταν ένα εξάρτημα είναι through hole αν η τρύπα του ενώνει πάνω από 2 layers δεν το κάνουνε με το ποδάρι του εξαρτήματος(στην προκειμένη περίπτωση του πυκνωτή) αλλά με πριτσίνια. 
> οπότε όσα layers και να ενώνει αυτή η τρύπα δεν είναι από την κόλληση του εξαρτήματος αλλά από το πριτσίνι.
>  την μόνη προσοχή που θέλει είναι να λιώσει καλά το καλάι προσθέτοντας λίγη κόλληση καινούργια(διότι στα pc κυρίως είναι χωρίς μόλυβδο) για να το βοηθήσει και βγαίνει εύκολα και χωρίς ζημιές. 
> παλιές άχρηστες μητρικές θα βρείτε ένα σωρό για πειράματα(εγώ εχω 3-4 και παίζω μαζί τους για να μαθαίνω) οπότε δεν θέλει κόπο αλλά τρόπο. αυτή φυσικά είναι η άποψή μου, τα παιδιά που έχουν μεγαλύτερη πείρα θα επιβεβαιώσουν αν είπα κάτι λάθος.



Ναί αλλά άν το through hole έχει γίνει με επιμετάλωση και όχι με πριτσίνια δεν μπορεί να καταστραφεί οταν βγάλουμε το εξάρτημα ;

----------


## lepouras

> Ναί αλλά άν το through hole έχει γίνει με επιμετάλωση και όχι με πριτσίνια δεν μπορεί να καταστραφεί οταν βγάλουμε το εξάρτημα ;



δεν γνωρίζω πώς και αν γίνετε με αυτόν τον τρόπο ένωση τον layers με επιμετάλλωση αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να έχει θέμα.

----------

JOHNY+ (01-05-13)

----------

